# [W]: Landspeeders! [H]: Paypal or trade



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Like it says I need landspeeders. Sure I know most people think they're crap but I'm trying to build the full Ravenwing and that calls for 20+ landspeeders.

I have paypal if you need cash or will trade for Chaos Marines, Wood Elves, Sisters of Battle, Dark Elves, High Elves, Dwarves, Beast men, Lizardmen, Warriors of Chaos, Tomb Kings, or Vampire counts.

Also need two more DA battleforce boxes but will probably snag them off eBay tomorrow.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Got my landspeeder requirements met. Many thanks to an ebay vendor named rabidgamers. If you ever need anything I highly reccomend them!


----------

